# Tips for spray single stage white paint



## datslow (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Going to be painting my engine bay in single stage cellulose white. 

So planning on stripping the bay back to bare metal, sealing with epoxy primer, then filler primer sand it flat then spray the paint. 

Any tips on gun pressure etc to get a super glossy finish, really don't want to have to polish it. 

Cheers


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Dont bother with cellulose just do it it 2K direct Gloss will be a much better job depending on what gun you have you should be spraying at about 28 psi just try to find the sweet spot with the pressure and turns out on the fluid tip do this on a test panel first


----------

